# Thomas Brooks on Christian Assurance...



## markkoller (Sep 11, 2008)

Thomas Brooks on Christian Assurance...



> “A fourth reason why God denies assurance to his dearest ones, is, because they seek assurance more for themselves—than they do for his honor and glory; more that they may have joy without sorrow, comfort without torment, peace without trouble, sweet without bitter, light without darkness, and day without night—than that God may be exalted and admired, and his name alone made great and glorious in the world. The glory of God must consume all other ends, as the sun puts out the light of the fire. Many Christians are like the bee which flies into the field to seek honey to eat—but brings it not into the master’s hive. So they seek for assurance, that they may feed upon that sweet honeycomb, more than to fill their Lord and master’s hive with thanks and praise. That servant who minds his wages more than his work—must not wonder if his master is slack in paying; no more should he who minds his comfort more than obedience, who minds assurance more than divine honor—wonder that God delays the giving in of assurance, though it be sought with many prayers and tears. He who is most tender for God’s honor, shall find by experience that God is most mindful of his comfort. God will not see that soul sit long in sackcloth and ashes, who makes it his business to set God up upon his throne. He who minds God’s glory more than his own good, shall quickly find that God will even obscure his own glory to do him good. If we are not lacking in giving God glory—he will not long be lacking in giving us joy.” Thomas Brooks, Heaven on Earth, A Treatise on Christian Assurance, p35-36.



From Daily Reformation, September 8, 2008.


----------

